# Removing HAL



## markfisher (Jun 5, 2012)

Hi

I'm trying to remove (delete) HAL, but I can't delete it because it is required by xorg-server. Here are the steps:
[CMD=""]pkg_info -R hal-\*[/CMD]
shows that HAL is required by xorg-server.


```
cd /usr/ports/x11-servers/xorg-server
make deinstall
make rmconfig
make build
```
During configuration stage, I unchecked the HAL support


```
make install
pkg_info -R hal-\*
```

The last command still shows that HAL is required by xorg-server.
Can someone please tell me what I'm doing wrong?

Thank you


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Jun 5, 2012)

```
pkg_delete -f /var/db/pkg/hal-
portmaster -y --check-depends
```
Just hints... you may want to try

```
ldd /usr/local/bin/X | grep hal
```
The +REQUIRED_BY  in /var/db/pkg probably hasn't been adjusted as of yet.


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 5, 2012)

Some pointers here: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=24456

Please show the output of the pkg_delete command.  Does the list have more than just xorg-server?


----------



## markfisher (Jun 6, 2012)

@wblock@
Thanks for your reply.

```
pkg_delete hal-\*

pkg_delete: package 'hal-0.5.14_19' is required by these other packages and may not be deinstalled:
xorg-server-1.7.7_5,1
```

So only xorg-server depends on it.

@jb_fvwm2
Thanks for your reply.
I'm trying to avoid using the -f option to force the delete. But if I find no other way, I'll use your method.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 6, 2012)

Rebuild xorg-server without the HAL option (so run *make config* first and uncheck it).


----------



## markfisher (Jun 6, 2012)

@DutchDaemon
Thanks for your quick reply.

As I mentioned in my first post I ran:

```
cd /usr/ports/x11-servers/xorg-server
make deinstall
make rmconfig
make install
```
During configuration stage I unchecked the HAL support. But still
[CMD=""]pkg_info -R hal-\*[/CMD]
shows that xorg-server is depending on it. That was the reason I asked for the help .


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 6, 2012)

Possibly from things that depend on xorg-server like video or other drivers.


----------



## markfisher (Jun 6, 2012)

@wblock@
Should I deinstall xorg-server and all of its dependencies and reinstall them again?


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 6, 2012)

It should only be necessary to rebuild the things that depend on x11-servers/xorg-server.  Use
`% pkg_info -R xorg-server\*`
to get that list.


----------



## markfisher (Jun 9, 2012)

@jb_fvwm2
Thank you so much for your help.
I tried your method and it worked.
Thank you.

@wblock@
Thank you so much for your help.

I also tried your method and it worked.
I removed xorg-server and all of its dependencies and then reinstall xorg-server without HAL Support and everything worked.

I also had to delete my port tree and csup it. For some reason it was broken.

Thank you.


----------

